# Feeling overwhelmed



## Sunset (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi
It's not often that I post anything here and to be honest it's been quite a while since I read any of the posts.

I am unable to have children.  For a long time I thought I would remain single forever.  I have lots of good friends and was happy with how things were.  Just over a year ago I met a great man.  He's more open-minded than I ever thought existed.  I love him very much.  He completely accepts that children are not part of our future.  He loves me for me.

It's amazing isn't it how when I had what I so wanted that I didn't seem to quite believe it.
Just over two weeks ago I found a lump in my breast.  I have a hospital appoint tomorrow.  I know it's very likely it'll be nothing.  But I'm so scared.

My boyfriend is great.  I'm feeling pretty sorry for myself!  I just wish I didn't have to go through this.  Why me?...why not!?
At the end of the day I just want to be able to get on with my life.  I feel like he's bound to be thinking "what next".  There are other woman out there who don't have these issues.  
I know this post probably makes no sense!  I hope this time tomorrow I will be very relieved.

Thanks for listening!
Moan over! 

S xo


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.Sending you a  .

Laura.xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, hope that your appointmen goes ok, it's best to get things checked out but try not to worry, let us know how it goes


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sunset best of luck for tomorrow sweetheart


----------



## Montagne (Nov 27, 2008)

Hoping all goes well for you today........

S
XX


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sunset

Best of luck for today         .

I know easily said but really try not to worry, I had this a several years ago and went to biopsy stage and everything turned out fine. 

Your boyfriend sounds like a star and very supportive  .

Will look for your news later  .

Louj


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Wishing you all the best for today             

Amanda xx


----------



## Sunset (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Thank you so much for your words of support.  It's very kind of you and much appreciated.
Everything went OK today - had ultrasound and needle biopsy - all clear.  I am so so relieved.
My boyfriend is a star.  I know that countless woman go through what I have done over the past few weeks.  And unfortunately not everyone is as lucky as me.

It's def made me count my blessings.  I have a boyfriend who loves me very much....and the feeling is very mutual!!

We both know that children are not in our future.  My boyfriend had made the decision that he didn't want children before we met.  I have the odd 'niggle'.  I tend to think that if I could have had children that I most prob would have them by now.  I found out I couldn't have children when I was @20.  I thought that if I met the 'right man' that my infertility wouldn't make any difference.  But when I told my first serious boyfriend it changed everyting in our relationship - it started a rollercoaster of breaking up/getting back together again.  Not good emotionally for either of us.  Eventually we broke up.  After that experience I shyed away from any relationships.  
On the plus side it meant I focused on my friendships and I have a wonderful circle of friends.

Everything is diff this time around.  I was so so nervous telling my boyfriend about my medical history and I expected that it would be the end of our relationship.  I was so wrong...thank goodness!
From now on I will try to focus on things we enjoy doing together: relaxing in front of the TV, nights out (without having to plan a babysitter!), lie-ins, days-out, holidays...
Most of my friends have young children.  I can feel a bit excluded from their conversations about feeding, nurseries etc etc  I think some of them see me as having the 'perfect life'.  It can upset me at times.  No one has the perfect life.  But from now on I'm def going to try to be a bit more relaxed about everthing.  My life's not perfect.  I wish things were diff and prob always will.  But I've got a lot to be thankful for.
Thanks for being so supportive.
Love S xo


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunset   so glad you've posted before I go to bed and happy that all is ok x


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Really pleased to hear all is ok, Sunset!

As you say, noone has the perfect life - we all just do our best.  You sound so happy in this relationship!

Jx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Sunset

Fab news hon   .

Louj


----------



## Montagne (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi Sunset

Phew, it must be a huge relief for you   , glad it all went well my dear.
Take care

S
X


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Sunset what fabulous news   It was really lovely to hear about what a wonderful dp you have too and being able to look forward to nights out, lie ins, holidays, days out etc i find makes such a difference. Ever since i focused more on doing nice things with my dp and enjoying our time together i found a huge veil of peacefulness came and i became so much more content with life. 

Amanda xx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Whooo so glad all is well,your DP sounds like a star!!!

LOL ,Laura.x


----------

